

Glenn Beck Urges Google Boycott - Husafan
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/blogs/press-here/Glenn-Beck-Doesnt-Trust-Google-116382729.html?dr

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Who is Glenn Beck, and why should I care _what_ he thinks?

